# JD locked up transmission



## Idunno (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello... it's me again.
First, I want to give a disclaimer. After spending all that money on a starter, hoses, and new ignition... I told my dad not to let the boys (my nephews, his grands) on it or lend it out because they all tear up the tractor and I have to figure out the budget to pay for it. He never listens to me.
My nephew, Mr. Joe Cool I Know Everything, used the tractor and my tractor guy said the transmission is locked up. He said it will have to be taken apart, and he will not do it, that he will charge me more than taking the tractor in to get it fixed.
My tractor guy is a diva.
If it is a locked up transmission, what might I be looking at to get it fixed? 
It is a JD 5200
Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd start by beating your nephew's A** !
It sounds like he tried to shift gears,or ranges,while moving( JohnDeere says DON'T DO IT !),so, chances are ,when you open up the trans,it's gonna look like a grenade went off !
Either bite the bullet,and get a dealer to repair it,or replace it, and tell the nephew to pony up !
Either way, I'd be keeping it away from the others !


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

It might be less expensive to obtain a used transmission and swap it in? Tractorhouse.com lists 12 ea. 5200's in salvage.


----------



## Idunno (Jun 11, 2015)

jhngardner367 said:


> I'd start by beating your nephew's A** !
> It sounds like he tried to shift gears,or ranges,while moving( JohnDeere says DON'T DO IT !),so, chances are ,when you open up the trans,it's gonna look like a grenade went off !
> Either bite the bullet,and get a dealer to repair it,or replace it, and tell the nephew to pony up !
> Either way, I'd be keeping it away from the others !


They actually hid it from me for a week. I saw it on the trailer yesterday and asked why the tractor was on the trailer. I gave my dad a scolding because he never tells the boys no. I told him the tractor was not finished---not ready to be run. He will not make the kid pay for it, which I think is wrong. That kid is a spoiled brat. From what I found out Googling it is going to be about 2 grand at least to fix it, so, from what BigT said, I am going to start looking for a used transmission and a mechanic to make a house call. 
Thanks for replying.


----------



## Idunno (Jun 11, 2015)

BigT said:


> It might be less expensive to obtain a used transmission and swap it in? Tractorhouse.com lists 12 ea. 5200's in salvage.


Hi,
I could not find any 5200s on that site. On Tractordata.com. I found specifications about the 5200, but it lists three different types of transmissions (I guess they are three different ones). A collar shift, top shaft synchronizer, and a TSS reverser--are these parts to one or 3 different ones? How do I know which one I need?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Look in the "dismantled machine" section. There are 12ea 5200's listed.


----------



## Idunno (Jun 11, 2015)

I see it now! I clicked transmission instead of the dismantled machines link. Thanks!


----------

